# Does anyone have a dog from this breeder?



## britishbabe (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi. I'm looking for info on Royal Flush Havanese? Can anyone help me good or bad??? 

Thanks


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

britishbabe said:


> Hi. I'm looking for info on Royal Flush Havanese? Can anyone help me good or bad???
> 
> Thanks


I'd steer clear.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Ditto.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm not familiar with RFH except that I've heard their puppies may have allergy and socialization issues. But don't take my word on it; instead, do your own thorough research before buying a puppy from any breeder.

Here's some tips on assessing breeders and red flags to look out for:

Sticky: Things to Look for in a Reputable Breeder

Good luck!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Unfortunately she has already purchased a puppy from this breeder and has encountered a lot of problems since bringing her home.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

:frown2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RFH is one step away from a puppy mill. They have a very bad reputation here in New England.


----------



## jabauer650 (Oct 21, 2013)

I strongly agree with krandall.

There are a lot of facts about Royal Flush Havanese in this post: 
https://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/royal-flush-havanese-not-what-they-seem-2-c593861.html

Very disturbing to read.

We almost purchased from them. So glad we didn't, despite her refusing to return the deposit that she told us was refundable.


----------



## kodiakken (Oct 25, 2018)

That really cranks me up hearing about breeders like that.
Ken.


----------



## havix2!! (Apr 23, 2018)

I visited this breeder several years ago. I think this is really a puppy mill. She only let me see one of her puppies. He was shy, matted and dirty. I felt terrible for the poor little guy. I would never deal with this “breeder”.


----------

